# Acme Decoder Disk * DECLASSIFIED *



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

ATTENTION ALL FIELD OPERATIVES: The Acme Mark I Decoder Disk has recently been declassified and made available for general use. Be the first on your block to own one! Instructions follow.










As most of you know, the projects from my not-so-secret lair seem to have a spy theme lately. With all the talk about people reading your emails, I thought you might enjoy making your own copy of the *Acme Decoder Disk* so you can send your very own coded messages. The Mark I can be made in a couple of hours from 1/4" mdf or plywood. You can even make it out of cardboard but that wouldn't be nearly as much fun and violates the principles of a woodworking forum.

The Decoder only requires two disks with 1/4" holes in the center. I used a 3 1/2" hole saw for the large disk which left me with a diameter of 3 5/16". The smaller disk diameter is 2 1/4". The smaller disk also has an off-center 3/8" hole. You can make the disks with a hole saw, scroll saw, band saw, or router. Then just print the attached pdf, cut out the images and glue them to your disks. I assembled mine with a 7/32" wooden axle peg.

*How Encode:* (The Outer Ring is always code.)
1. Turn the outer disk until the day's code number can be seen through the window.
2. Locate the letter for clear text on the inner ring and read the coded letter on the outer ring.

*To Decode:*
1. Turn the outer disk until the appropriate code number can be seen through the window.
2. Locate the coded letter on the outer ring and read the adjacent clear text letter on the inner ring.

Okay, you know you want one so start building. Those who respond correctly to the following message will earn the coveted double-oh designation:
(Set your code wheel to 3) 
KWJU T XFKYN MRUE UEF YFUUFXJ WCW


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Now that is cool. Didn't know Acme carried those, I didn't see it in their catalog, must be new. I couldn't solve the message, so just call me Agent 014 - I figure I'm twice as good as that other guy. You should have made it a foot across tho, then when someone catches you in the act you can throw it like a frisbee, and little blades will pop out all around the sides.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Now that is cool. Didn't know Acme carried those, I didn't see it in their catalog, must be new. I couldn't solve the message, so just call me Agent 014 - I figure I'm twice as good as that other guy. You should have made it a foot across tho, then when someone catches you in the act you can throw it like a frisbee, and little blades will pop out all around the sides.


You're thinking of the Mark II model, Theo. The plans for it are still classified. :stop:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Then I must have an old catalog. The ORIGINAL Illustrated Catalog Of ACME Products


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Oliver ~ OKO Set your code wheel to 3. T BFXN SWWY UWN


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll wait for the MK IV...
there is no that I wanna know what I'm saying...
or anybody else...


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oliver, As usual you have enlightened me TREMENDOUSLY! For all of this time, I had been thinking that our Forum included people that are spelling-challenged. BUT NOW I KNOW - they have been speaking (actually typing) in code!

This is SO helpful!
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Web Shepherd said:


> Oliver ~ OKO Very neat toy. I enjoyed this very much


Excellent Bob, you have proven you have the skills and prowess for the double-oh designation. The Acme Codes and Ciphers division salutes you!


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

*the axel dowel assembly*



Gaffboat said:


> Excellent Bob, you have proven you have the skills and prowess for the double-oh designation. The Acme Codes and Ciphers division salutes you!


Oliver ~ Thanks. This will look good on my resume :laugh: Tell us more about the axle dowel assembly. Is it glued to either disk? And is it glued into the wheel? Again, excellent concept and very talented graphics.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Web Shepherd said:


> Oliver ~ Thanks. This will look good on my resume :laugh: Tell us more about the axel dowel assembly. Is it glued to either disk? And is it glued into the wheel? Again, excellent concept and very talented graphics.


The axle is only glued to the wheel in the back to hold it all together and since the wheel is glued to the back of the larger disk I guess you could say the axle is glued to the larger disk also. The small disk is not glued and rotates freely on the axle.

For what it's worth, I just used a few drops of gel super glue to attach the wheel to the back and another drop or two inside the wheel to hold the axle.

I realized (too late) that the text in photo 6 showing gluing the face should read: "I used spray glue on the back of the paper image. The axle dowel helps align it when gluing." The way the photo reads sounds like I used spray glue on the paper AND the dowel. Opps!  I edited and updated the photo.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

JOAT said:


> Then I must have an old catalog. The ORIGINAL Illustrated Catalog Of ACME Products


I have a small collection of Wile E. "stuff". My daughter sent me the attached image. Acme, eat your heart out!.


----------

